# Business cards



## janzo (Oct 20, 2015)

I am trying to design business cards and would like to know what people put under their name, soap maker, owner, saponifier???!!


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2015)

I just put my name and the URL of my etsy shop.


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 21, 2015)

"Soapmaker". I'm one of those who thinks "owner" is pretentious


----------



## janzo (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah Pamielyn I think the same too that's why I was thinking what I could put there


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't put anything under my name really. I just put the website like lsg. 

On my other cards (my first ones) I put "manufacturer". However, I'd probably put "Soapmaker" if I used that format again. It sounds impressive and it gives the customer all of the information they would want/need to know.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 21, 2015)

I use the title 'principal' - soap maker of course would suggest soap only. Artisan might be another option?


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2015)

If you have a tagline, you could add that.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 21, 2015)

'Saponifier' among some other things/descriptions might make for interesting conversation, at any rate?


----------

